# Anyone ever heard of Firestick for a TV service?



## FarmboyBill

My boy was talking about getting it. Says it can be programed so as to let you run your puter on the TV screen


----------



## MoonRiver

Probably Amazon Firestick. It's mainly for streaming movies to your TV.


----------



## Nsoitgoes

All you need to hook your computer up to the tv screen is an HDMI cable...


----------



## DoubleAcre

If your pc has HDMI. Not all do.

Chromecast is another great device for streaming content to your TV...


----------



## MoonRiver

The thing is, they all simply give you streaming from your computer or router to the TV. You still have to have an ISP connection.


----------



## arabian knight

FarmboyBill said:


> My boy was talking about getting it. Says it can be programed so as to let you run your puter on the TV screen











The Fire Stick enables any *TV to stream* content over WiFi such as Netflix, YouTube, Hulu, Pandora, HBO go, and much more. You stream these programs via the internet WiFi only to that stick. But also don't forget Netflix, Hulu and others are PAY to View a subscription is needed. Now you can Stream computer to the TV but you have to download a EXTRA Program on your computer to use with the Fire Stick. 
Amazon’s _Fire TV_ box and the newer _Fire TV Stick_ are both fantastic ways of turning your plain old TV into a smart, Internet-connected media centre. But what if you want to stream content from your own PC instead of from the Internet~!










The TV must also have a HDMI Port. And if you want to mirror your computer to the TV IF Your computer Monitor has a HDMI Out port--- And you have a HDMI IN port on the TV just get a long HDMI cable. And then use the TV as a Huge Monitor. LOL


----------



## FarmboyBill

How do I know if my puter and TV have a HDMI ports??????????????????


----------



## arabian knight

FarmboyBill said:


> How do I know if my puter and TV have a HDMI ports??????????????????


 Look on the back or front or side if it has a HDMI Port. HDMI ports looks like that last picture I posted. 










Now if you don't have that check to see just What IF ANY the computer says VIDEO OUT. And what kind of output that is. Whatever that is you can buy a adapter that will adaptor to a HDMI

Like I had to do for this iMac. to get the picture to my TV.

This is what I had to buy to run a HDMI cable from my iMac computer to my TV


----------



## HackingTheHomestead

FarmboyBill said:


> My boy was talking about getting it. Says it can be programed so as to let you run your puter on the TV screen


I thought about getting the Amazon one (I've heard the Apple one is expensive and not as versatile). Smart TVs come with apps like Netflix, YouTube, and Hulu built in. I've tried every service out there...exhausting LOL, but fun. This next quote is a good one from an Amazon customer reviewer who bought one: 
_I never thought of "cutting the cord" until I really looked into it all. Getting Amazon Fire Sticks are worth it and they work well....and once you get used to knowing what show plays where, it's a no-brainer. Just like how you originally had to figure out how to use a smart phone back in the day. After a while, it's a breeze. I highly recommend everything I listed in this review. Seriously....take a couple hours and make a spread-sheet listing the must-have shows that people in your household watch. Then make a comparison to what's available on the streaming services. If you're like me, and you don't watch 80% of the channels you pay for, it's so worth it._


----------



## rambler

But the Amazon Firestick just gives you access to video content.

There is a tiny amount of odd programming available free, certainly off the beaten path stuff home made quality.....

You still need to subscribe to something to buy the channels you want to recieve. (I know it's not really channels any more....)

I'm kinda looking at getting a Roku stick and SlingTV Blue, would give me the racing sports channels and a few others for $25 a month.

Paul


----------



## GTX63

The point to using a device like a firestick is to get off the blood sucking satellite/cable services like Dish and Direct TV. 2 year contracts, fees coming from every corner and shadow and the bill you thought was supposed to be $64.99 turns into $104 every month. The firestick is a one time purchase; after that you can pick the programming you want pretty much ala carte. Get some good rabbit ears to pick up your local news channels. List the 4 channels from your high priced cable provider that you actually watch and it is likely you can subscribe to them online. $9 for netflix or amazon, etc here and there and pretty soon your tv is set up for you to watch what you really want without of the commercials at way less than before. Yes, there can be a slight learning curve in the beginning but the savings can be really significant and before long you'll wonder why you didn't do it sooner. And, during the summer when you don't have time to watch tv because you are outside all the time, you don't have to feel like you are pressured to go in and sit down so you get your "monies worth."


----------



## arabian knight

rambler said:


> But the Amazon Firestick just gives you access to video content.
> 
> There is a tiny amount of odd programming available free, certainly off the beaten path stuff home made quality.....
> 
> You still need to subscribe to something to buy the channels you want to recieve. (I know it's not really channels any more....)
> 
> I'm kinda looking at getting a Roku stick and SlingTV Blue, would give me the racing sports channels and a few others for $25 a month.
> 
> Paul


 Yes I have looked into Sling as well. But by the time I have the channels I WANT and will watch the price is not that far behind cable that I have now. So I will not be cutting ties with them anytime soon. I am too big a sports watcher to cut the cord. And so many things like Hulu, Netflix and others you have to PAY anyways. So might as well stay with what is offered on cable and or Satellite services, which I have had for the last 40 years, one way or the other. And all these services are depended on your internet service and how fast connection you have and if you have unlimited streaming.~!!!


----------



## Alder

I have a Firestick. Previously had run an HDMI cable from a laptop (that picked up house Wi-Fi) to the TV, but the Firestick makes it less cumbersome to run Netflix and Amazon Prime stuff. You still need to pay for the subscriptions to Netflix and Amazon Prime. The Firestick is just a convenience.


----------



## mnn2501

If you're going to stream movies from the internet, you also need unlimited internet service where they don't throttle you back if you use too much.


----------



## In The Woods

I have a Roku streaming player (https://www.roku.com/index) for a couple years now and love it. I subscribe to Netflix and Hulu Commercial Free and have tons of stuff to watch both new and old. I just can't stand to watch any show with all the idiotic ads for 18 minutes every hour. Those 2 cost me $23 per month plus tax and are month to month - no contracts.

"Smart TV's" have a very limited amount of apps you can view. With Roku I think there are now 3500+. I have tried Sling and DirecTV Now but there is no way to avoid the commercials with them.


----------



## Belfrybat

I have a Roku and digital antenna, but pay out of the wazoo for internet service. Around here Suddenlink has everything buttoned up, and I could get basic cable TV, phone, and internet for just $10.00 more than what I pay for phone and internet alone. But the advantage to me is being able to watch programs when I want to and not just when they come on TV. Some folks use a DVR for that purpose, but that adds to the monthly cost with Suddenlink. I really wish high speed internet costs would start coming down across the nation. But here in Abilene with little or no competition, it ain't gonna happen any time soon.


----------



## In The Woods

Belfrybat said:


> I have a Roku and digital antenna, but pay out of the wazoo for internet service. Around here Suddenlink has everything buttoned up, and I could get basic cable TV, phone, and internet for just $10.00 more than what I pay for phone and internet alone. But the advantage to me is being able to watch programs when I want to and not just when they come on TV. Some folks use a DVR for that purpose, but that adds to the monthly cost with Suddenlink. I really wish high speed internet costs would start coming down across the nation. But here in Abilene with little or no competition, it ain't gonna happen any time soon.


I am very fortunate to have high speed cable where I live in the boonies. I don't have cell service but have high speed imternet. Also no OTA TV or even radio signal here. My current plan is 50mbs with a cap of 550gb per month for $55. On a typical month I use ~200gb per month.

I had the lowest tier of internet before which was only 10mbs and a cap of 100gb that cost $45 per month. So for $10 more a month I went with 100% streaming TV.


----------



## Ellendra

I have one. If your TV doesn't have an ethernet port, it's a good way to stream videos from Amazon. 

But, if your TV _does_ have ethernet, it honestly works better to use that instead of the firestick. 
A) You can use all kinds of online streaming services, not just Amazon. 
B) The firestick uses a wifi connection, which is never going to be as fast, as secure, or as stable as a wired connection.

That's my $0.02


----------



## Chris

Highly recommend Roku, or Apple TV.

If you truly want to wireless show what you have on your computer (non-apple) then Google Chromecast is a good option.

Amazon Firestick is nice, but I like the apathy of the Roku that plays all the providers.


----------



## Bungiex88

You don't need any providers if you install kodi on your tv stick. That's what I do I get everything for free. Movies tv shows and live tv. Best thing about it it's not illogic for people watching but it is illegal for the people putting the content on the internet


----------



## backwoodsman7

Firestick for TV... I can work with that.


----------



## GeneV

Bungiex88 said:


> You don't need any providers if you install kodi on your tv stick. That's what I do I get everything for free. Movies tv shows and live tv. Best thing about it it's not illogic for people watching but it is illegal for the people putting the content on the internet


Bingo! Not just movies, movies that are yet to hit cable, or even that are still in theatres. Not to mention ppv events. 

But it's on the amazon fire tv, it's got a quad core processor and an ethernet port.


----------



## DoubleAcre

Ellendra said:


> But, if your TV _does_ have ethernet, it honestly works better to use that instead of the firestick.


I would have to say that depends on your TV. I got a Chromecast because the apps on my TV are awful. They lockup a lot and there are no updates available. The Chromecast has never locked up and always stays up to date.


----------



## mnn2501

Bungiex88 said:


> You don't need any providers if you install kodi on your tv stick. That's what I do I get everything for free. Movies tv shows and live tv. Best thing about it it's not illogic for people watching but it is illegal for the people putting the content on the internet


You still need an internet connection


----------



## In The Woods

Chris said:


> Highly recommend Roku, or Apple TV.
> 
> If you truly want to wireless show what you have on your computer (non-apple) then Google Chromecast is a good option.
> 
> Amazon Firestick is nice, but I like the apathy of the Roku that plays all the providers.


I ended up buying a "smart" TV last winter. I didn't want one going in but the price was better. It seems TV's without the "smart" feature are going away.

I was amazed at how "dumb" it really is. I could only access a couple apps like Netflix and Hulu. No Sling, CBS All Access, plus many more. I thought of all these people who bought a smart TV who have no idea what all is out there in streaming land like I get with my Roku. Plus I have lots more control with the Roku - and it is so much faster (Roku 3).


----------



## Gary in ohio

I dont think I would pay the money for a firestick, You can get purpose build KODI box'es on most electronic sales sites that will do the same thing as your jail broken firestick will.


----------

